# Bill and Jalen's Suns Preview



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Gortat and Dragic could probably fetch this franchise a decent return. If they're not already, they need to be working the phones. Dragic would mean even more to a team like the Thunder now that we know how long Westbrook is out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That is gold.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I love me some Bill Simmons


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> That is gold.





kreutz35 said:


> I love me some Bill Simmons


They're doing them for all the teams. I'll be making threads for each one. The Magic and 76ers have already been posted.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm a daily reader of Grantland and will be checking in there daily to check them out. It'll be great to be able to come and talk about them here! Thanks RWE!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

While i agree with him on this... Simmons is still the reason fans should not be given a platform.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I go back and forth on him. But it's never any different than some media people who aren't fans and still say dumb or wrong shit.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

True ^. Fr what its worth, i would wager that Frye starts once he is back.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

chilltown said:


> While i agree with him on this... Simmons is still the reason fans should not be given a platform.


I think he's exactly the reason why fans _should_ be given that platform way more often.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I think he's exactly the reason why fans _should_ be given that platform way more often.


I disagree. I previously was minorly annoyed by him whenever he talked about Boston anything in the past... but his squabble about Doc Rivers this past summer lost me for good. It was pitiful to watch.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of listening to him talk about Boston, but when he's on any other subject, I love him. He's very knowledgable and creative, and if you're a basketball fan and you haven't read his book, you're doing yourself a GIANT disservice.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

kreutz35 said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of listening to him talk about Boston, but when he's on any other subject, I love him. He's very knowledgable and creative, and if you're a basketball fan and you haven't read his book, you're doing yourself a GIANT disservice.


The Book of Basketball is great,


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

